# MBTI and Personality Disorders



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

Personality Disorder Test

I want to see if there is a correlation between type and disorders.

Post your results...

I will start:


Personality Disorder Test Results
Paranoid
||||||
30%
49%
Schizoid
||||||||||||
42%
53%
Schizotypal
||||
18%
53%
Antisocial
||||
18%
47%
Borderline
||||||||||||||
58%
47%
Histrionic
||||||||||
38%
43%
Narcissistic
||||||
22%
41%
Avoidant
||||||||||||
46%
39%
Dependent
||||||||||||||
54%
37%
Obsessive-Compulsive
||
10%
40%​ 

*scores in gray are the average web score​


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

It's all nonsense but:
INTP
Borderline 82%
Avoidant 86%
Schizotypal 86%

The rest were minimal.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

*Paranoid Personality Disorder 54%* - individual generally tends to interpret the actions of others as threatening.
*Schizotypal Personality Disorder 54%* - individual is uncomfortable in close relationships, has thought or perceptual distortions, and peculiarities of behavior.

Schizoid	22%
Antisocial	22%
Borderline	34%
Histrionic	46%
Narcissistic	46%
Avoidant	42%
Dependent	42%
Obsessive-Compulsive	38%


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

There's actual data on this out there that probably a simple Google search could find. The MBTI Foundation and CAPT have conducted studies on this topic.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Highest was schizotypal at 42%, which was still below average. Everything was below average.
I guess I don't have any disorders, according to this.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Paranoid |||| 18%
Schizoid |||||| 30%
Schizotypal |||||||||||||||| 62% 
Antisocial || 10% 
Borderline |||||||||||| 42% 
Histrionic |||||| 26% 
Narcissistic |||| 14% 
Avoidant |||||||||||||| 58% 
Dependent |||||||||| 34% 
Obsessive-Compulsive |||||||||| 38% 

i've taken tests similar to this af ew times and I always score highest for schizotypy.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

*Paranoid* ||	10%
*Schizoid* ||||||||||||	46%
*Schizotypal* ||||||||||||	46%
*Antisocial* ||||||||||||||	58%
*Borderline* ||||	14%
*Histrionic* ||||||	30%
*Narcissistic* ||||||||||||	50%
*Avoidant* ||||||	22%
*Dependent* ||	10%
*Obsessive-Compulsive* ||||||	22%

Antisocial and Narcissistic were above average, rest were below.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Paranoid||||||30%49%Schizoid||||14%53%Schizotypal||||||||||||50%53%Antisocial||||||||||34%47%Borderline||10%47%Histrionic||10%43%Narcissistic||||||22%41%Avoidant||||14%39%Dependent||||18%37%Obsessive-Compulsive||||||||||||46%40%
*scores in gray are the average web score


So the only thing I actually rated above on average web scores was OCD, which I know I have a mild form of, so that is certainly no suprise. The highest score I got was Schizotypal, but INFJs are usually seen as odd, so again, no suprise.​


----------



## The Purple Theory (Apr 4, 2012)

Paranoid	||||||||||||	46%
Schizoid	||||||||||	34%
Schizotypal	||||||||||||	46%
Antisocial	||||||	30%
Borderline	||||	18%
Histrionic	||	10%
Narcissistic	||||||||||||	42%
Avoidant	||||||||||	38%
Dependent	||||||||||	34%
Obsessive-Compulsive	||||||	30%

All is below average except for Narcissistic which is 1% higher than the average score.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Paranoid - 26%
Schizoid - 10%
Schizotypal - 62%
Antisocial - 42%
Borderline - 38%
Histrionic - 18%
Narcissistic - 26%
Avoidant - 38%
Dependent - 30%
OCD - 18%


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

This one was interesting.


----------



## CyberHiker (Aug 8, 2011)

INTP:
Paranoid	||||||||||	38%	
Schizoid	||||||||||	34%	
Schizotypal	||||||||||||||||||	78%	
Antisocial	||||||||||||||||	62%	
Borderline	||||	18%	
Histrionic	||||||	22%	
Narcissistic	||||||||||||||||	66%	
Avoidant	||||||||||||	42%	
Dependent	||||	14%	
Obsessive-Compulsive	||||||||||||	42%	

OUCH....


----------



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> There's actual data on this out there that probably a simple Google search could find. The MBTI Foundation and CAPT have conducted studies on this topic.


Link please? I have never met an INTJ that was not schizo. i have never met an ENTP that was not Narcissistic. I have never seen a test result that didn't have either Borderline, Narcissism, or Schizo as one of the person's disorders...are we all crazy in at least one of those three ways?


----------



## Louisex (Apr 2, 2012)

childofheaven said:


> Link please? I have never met an *INTJ that was not schizo*. i have never met an *ENTP that was not Narcissistic*. I have never seen a test result that didn't have either Borderline, Narcissism, or Schizo as one of the person's disorders...are we all crazy in at least one of those three ways?


Yes because everyone you meet has a nice little label on their coats displaying their correct mbti type. You're talking out of your arse to be honest, less than 1% of the general population have narcissistic personality disorder yet 'ENTPs' account for 4.5% of the population. The vast majority of personality disorders are rubbish and don't exist, they're just scape goats used to excuse people with bad behaviour or a diagnosis given to someone if their behaviour differs too much from the norm. There are, of cause, exceptions.


----------



## 1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

Paranoid: 70%	53%
Schizoid: 30%	38%
Schizotypal: 58%	52%
Antisocial: 38%	46%
Borderline: 62%	51%
Histrionic: 14%	37%
Narcissistic: 30%	35%
Avoidant: 74%	52%
Dependent: 22%	46%
Obsessive-Compulsive: 62%	45%


Haah. Interesting.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

*Paranoid 38%* _53%_
*Schizoid 46% *_38%_
*Schizotypal 82%* _52%_
*Antisocial 42%* _46%_
*Borderline 54%* _51%_
*Histrionic 46%* _37%_
*Narcissistic 50%* _35%_
*Avoidant 54%* _52%_
*Dependent 50%* _46%_
*Obsessive-Compulsive 42%* _45%_


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

Paranoid *50%* _(53%)_
Schizoid *26%* _(38%)_
Schizotypal	*62%* _(52%)_
Antisocial *54%* _(46%)_
Borderline *88%* _(51%)_
Histrionic *50%* _(37%)_
Narcissistic	*14%* _(35%)_
Avoidant *90%* _(52%)_
Dependent *74%* _(46%)_
Obsessive-Compulsive *62%* _(45%)_

LOL, everything except 'narcissistic' and 'schizoid' are over 50%. I've been diagnosed with BPD, so my high borderline score doesn't surprise me at all. I feel like I should have gotten higher on OCD, though. Also I've done this test numerous times before and this is probably the highest score I've ever got on 'avoidant'... sweet. /sarcasm

Yep, I'm a little messed up.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

childofheaven said:


> Link please? I have never met an INTJ that was not schizo. i have never met an ENTP that was not Narcissistic. I have never seen a test result that didn't have either Borderline, Narcissism, or Schizo as one of the person's disorders...are we all crazy in at least one of those three ways?


Well to be honest everyone has some degree of these issues, but there is a certain threshold that has to be met before you can be qualified as pathological. The problem with MBTI's statistics, is we have no way of knowing if they are right or if the people are typed correctly that they measured. But...

Relationship of Myers Briggs type in... [J Psychiatr Res. 2002 Jan-Feb] - PubMed - NCBI
Elsevier: Article Locator
Myers-Briggs Type Indicator Score Reliability Across: Studies a Meta-Analytic Reliability Generalization Study

and I might look at Center for Application of Psychological TYpe's website into their archives they should have a lot of research on this.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

Paranoid||||||||||||50%53%Schizoid||||||26%38%Schizotypal||||||||||||||||70%52%Antisocial||||||26%46%Borderline||||||||||||||||70%51%Histrionic||||14%37%Narcissistic||||14%35%Avoidant||||||||||||||||70%52%Dependent||||||||||||50%46%Obsessive-Compulsive||||||||||||42%45%​
I'm actually pretty suprised by these results...


----------



## cannibaltasticgummybear (Dec 29, 2011)

Paranoid	|||||||||||||||||| 74%	
Schizoid	||||||||||||50%
Schizotypal	||||||||||||||54%	
Antisocial	||||||||||||||||||||86%
Borderline	||||||||||34%
Histrionic	||||||26%	
Narcissistic	|||||||||||||||| 66%	
Avoidant	||||||26%
Dependent	||||||26%	
Obsessive-Compulsive	||||||||||34%	

Lol, I love how high the average test taker scores on avoidant.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Omg i has ocd because i like to have a semblance of a schedule. It isn't like ocd sufferers are only doing those compulsive behaviors to try to stop thinking about this thought that won't go away, nope, they are just perfectionists.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Ah, I don't have any personality disorders. I'm sure of it. I was depressed, I took a bunch of tests; I scored high enough in some disorders, but the therapist told me that my personality itself is fine, the depression was the only thing "wrong" with me. And contrary to the ENTP stereotypes, I always scored low in Narcissist PD.

What's interesting... I took the MMPI test, which measures various aspects of mental health. And, apparently, most people have average scores in the Schizophrenia scale (including some real schizophrenics), and those who score very low aren't healthier - they're just dull and unimaginative. So, I wouldn't put much faith in tests, especially the online tests.

To the folks with confirmed PDs - don't give up.

For fun:


----------



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

Here is another test that measures the same things...
Personality Disorder Test - Personality Test


Here is my result from this one:

*Your Results:*

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* * 

Paranoid:* *Low* more info | forum *
Schizoid:* *Low* more info | forum *
Schizotypal:* *Low* more info | forum *
Antisocial:* *Low* more info | forum *
Borderline:* *Very High* more info | forum *
Histrionic:* *Low* more info | forum *
Narcissistic:* *Low* more info | forum *
Avoidant:* *Moderate* more info | forum *
Dependent:* *Very High* more info | forum *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low* more info | forum 

Ok let's say that for some reason it is true that everyone is crazy in one of the ways on the test...which ones can you deal with in a mate or best friend?

I am Borderline, Avoidant, and Dependent.

I can deal with Borderline, Avoidant, Dependent, Narcissistic, ...and maybe Antisocial if they are not criminals.

They say that you could either put up with the same as you or the opposite as you. The opposites are:

Histrionic and OCD
Dependent or Borderline and Narcissistic
Avoidant and Antisocial
Schizoid or Paranoid and Schizotypal


----------



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

If anyone got high in a particular disorder then you might take a test for the single disorder one at a time to make sure...here are some links to tests online for one disorder at a time. 


Paranoid:
Psymed - Paranoid Personality Disorder Test

Schizoid:
Psymed - Schizoid Personality Disorder Test

Schizotypal:
http://schizotypaldisorder.webs.com/test.htm

Antisocial:
Quizmoz Antisocial disorder personality Quiz
or
Anti-Social Personality Disorder Quiz, Tests What Personality Disorder Are You? Fun Knowledge & Trivia Quizzes, Intelligence IQ Tests

Borderline:
Psymed - Borderline Personality Disorder Test

PTSD:
Psymed - PTSD Test

Histrionic:
Psymed - Histrionic Personality Disorder Test

Narcissistic:
Narcissistic Personality Inventory - Psych Central
or
Various Types of Narcissists

Avoidant:
Psymed - Avoidant Personality Disorder Test

Dependent Personality Disorder:
Psymed - Dependent Personality Disorder Test

OCD:
Psymed - Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder Test
or
OCD Test


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

My highest was also schizotypal. thats it. xNxP = schizotypal haha


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

INTJ

antisocial - 100%
narcissistic - 100%



No but seriously, in this thread I am seeing a nice correlation between types and their high scores, and that article explaining disorders of types using dom/tert loops


----------



## TheDuke (Mar 25, 2012)

Paranoid||||||||||||||||||||34%50%Schizoid||||||||||||||||||||32%40%Schizotypal||||||||||||||||||||62%56%Antisocial||||||||||||||||||||38%46%Borderline||||||||||||||||||||30%45%Histrionic||||||||||||||||||||22%35%Narcissistic||||||||||||||||||||18%40%Avoidant||||||||||||||||||||46%48%Dependent||||||||||||||||||||42%44%Obsessive-Compulsive||||||||||||||||||||30%45%

(the first score is mine and the second score is the average.)
schizotypal, slightly avoidant and slightly dependent.


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

borderline - 74% depent - 70% histronic - 62% ... everything else was avarage or minimal...


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Paranoid||||||||||||||54%50%Schizoid||||18%40%Schizotypal||||||||||||||||||||90%56%Antisocial||||||||||||||||62%46%Borderline||||||||||||||||66%45%Histrionic||||||||||||42%35%Narcissistic||||||||||||50%40%Avoidant||||||||||||||||||||86%48%Dependent||||||||||||50%44%Obsessive-Compulsive||||||||||||||||62%45%

Lol schizotypal.

I am not antisocial. Angry =/= ASPD. 

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Unforgettable (Aug 3, 2012)

Paranoid |||||||||||||| 58% 50% Schizoid |||||||||||||||| 62% 40% Schizotypal |||||||||||||||| 62% 56% Antisocial |||||||||| 34% 46% Borderline |||||||||||| 46% 45% Histrionic |||| 18% 35% Narcissistic |||||||||||||| 54% 40% Avoidant |||||||||||||||| 66% 48% Paranoid |||||||||||||| 58% 50% Schizoid |||||||||||||||| 62% 40% Schizotypal |||||||||||||||| 62% 56% Antisocial |||||||||| 34% 46% Borderline |||||||||||| 46% 45% Histrionic |||| 18% 35% Narcissistic |||||||||||||| 54% 40% Avoidant |||||||||||||||| 66% 48% Dependent |||||| 30% 44% Obsessive-Compulsive |||||||||||||||||| 74% 45%Paranoid |||||||||||||| 58% 50% OMG a lot of disdorers were above 50% except dependent 30%, historionic18 , antisocial34, borderline46, the highest percentage is obsessive -compulsive 74%


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Paranoid||||18%50%Schizoid||||||26%40%Schizotypal||||18%56%Antisocial||||18%46%Borderline||||14%45%Histrionic||10%35%Narcissistic||||18%40%Avoidant||||||||||||42%48%Dependent||||14%44%Obsessive-Compulsive||||18%45%
Below average on everything, but the only thing even close to the average is avoidant.


----------



## desi9838 (Jun 15, 2014)

Paranoid	||||||||||	36%	50%
Schizoid	||||||||||	39%	40%
Schizotypal	||||||||||||||||||	71%	56%
Antisocial	||||||||||||||||	65%	46%
Borderline	||||||||||||	48%	45%
Histrionic	||||||||||||	43%	52%
Narcissistic	||||||||||||||	60%	40%
Avoidant	||||||	29%	48%
Dependent	||||||||||	31%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	||||||||||	40%	45%


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INFJ

Personality Disorder Test Results

Paranoid |||||||||||| 49% 50% 
Schizoid |||||||||||| 46% 40% 
*Schizotypal |||||||||||||||| 66%* 56% 
Antisocial |||||||||||||| 60% 46% 
Borderline |||||||||||||| 54% 45% 
Histrionic |||||||||||| 46% 52% 
Narcissistic |||||||||||||| 52% 40% 
Avoidant |||||||||||| 49% 48% 
Dependent |||||||||||| 47% 44% 
Obsessive-Compulsive |||||||||| 40% 45% 

*scores in gray are the average web score 


Schizotypal Personality Disorder - individual is uncomfortable in close relationships, has thought or perceptual distortions, and peculiarities of behavior; preoccupied with seeing themselves and/or the world as strange/odd


----------



## inthesnowman (Jun 18, 2014)

Paranoid |||||| 21% 
Schizoid |||||||||||| 41% 
Schizotypal |||||||||||||| 55% 
Antisocial |||||||||||| 47% 
Borderline |||||| 28% 
Histrionic |||| 20% 
Narcissistic |||||||||||| 49% 
Avoidant || 10% 
Dependent |||| 15% 
Obsessive-Compulsive |||||||||||||| 51%


----------

